# 1920s PINBACK BUTTON-MASONIC,SHRINERS?



## ellisnowens (Jun 27, 2011)

1920S MAN OF COLOR ?


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a Shriner button. Quite a nifty graphic on that piece!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Antonio,

 Cool button. Here's more than you ever wanted to know about the Shriners.






 His Majesty KalÄkaua I


----------

